# Next-Gen Audi Q7 CGI at AudiBlog.nl



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audiblog has run a CGI from De Lusi Lineale Design that shows one artist's impression of the next-gen Q7. The image uses known design cues like the hexagonal grille and evolves the Q7's shape into something more akin to where Audi is expected to go... typical of their high-quality work.
So what do we know about the next Q7? For one, it'll jump to the MLB architecture. We've heard this from top sources at Audi AG. By doing this, a whole range of drivetrain options become more accessible, including things like the Q5's hybrid setup. And yes, the Touareg and Cayenne will also make the jump.
Read more about this CGI after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## psr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Next-Gen Audi Q7 CGI at AudiBlog.nl ([email protected])*

looks cool, but then again, it kinda reminds me of the mitsubishi evo's... i hope they dont go too drastic, and keep the current style with minor changes, maybe give us USA customers the V12 TDi option.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Next-Gen Audi Q7 CGI at AudiBlog.nl (psr)*

Welcome to the site.
New EVOs kind of ape Audi's grille design, so the resemblance isn't surprising.


----------

